# Mark Northam Services.



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I am still new here, however are impressed with much advice given here.

I am about to use Mark's professional services, whilst I think they will be great. It never hurts to ask.

So any positive or negative feed back is good - if you have used him.

Thanks All.

p.s. Mark Hope you don't mind this check either - don't think you will, as you seem to put in the extra yards..


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Ampk -

I welcome all feedback, positive or otherwise!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I expected No less Mark - Thanks for your reply.

Cheers
Aaron.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Arron
I am currently using Mark's service, I contacted him on a Friday afternoon with an urgent request o prevent my fiancée's visa being cancelled. I find him to be quick to respond as well as knowledgeable. Not to mention he spent the weekend working on the submission ready to be submitted on the Monday morning. His fees are competitive within the market. I hope to hear the outcome of the submission in a couple of weeks


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I haven't been a client of Mark's, but as someone who spends way too much time on this forum, I can tell you he is very knowledgeable and very helpful. I've seen other agents on another forum who just advertise their services and don't provide substantive answers to questions. Mark provides those answers free of charge just out of his desire to help people (as long as the questions lends itself to answering on a forum).


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I have used Mark for my fiancee's pmv application. He has been fantastic and always there to answer questions I have and believe me I have had alot of them!

Feel free to ask if you have any specific questions.


----------



## jhoy0320 (Dec 5, 2012)

Mark advices is definitely helpful and you can really learn from him.im not a client of him but I did asked for some advice from him couple of times and his knowledge really did help a lot & ease my anxiety about things im not sure of pertaining to my visa.so godbles to u sir mark.


----------



## AngeliquePrince (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi All,

Mark has been a great to all of us here in the forum. I agree that he is not even advertisng his service but the geniune urge to help people is evident. 

Thank you Mark for always being there to help us.

You are a blessing to all of us!

Cheers,

AngeliquePrince


----------



## bmacavanza (Jul 17, 2013)

Mark is awesome mate


----------



## dunan (Oct 5, 2012)

I found Mark's responses to our drama, really helpful, esp by email.....if I had to find an agent I would not go past the guy!


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks guys, 

Never hurts to ask. The thing that I did like about him, is that I saw he put a lot of unpaid effort into many comments on here. Not a common thing.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

You will be fine he will give you a contract stating what service he will provide and the cost. My initial contact was by phone, not sure now whether it was a 1800 or 1300 number and we generally communicate by email which is my preference. I paid using my credit card got receipts etc and a copy of the submission prior to completion for proof reading/ checking factual accuracy of the documentation


----------



## PayalAustralia (Oct 15, 2013)

dunan said:


> I found Mark's responses to our drama, really helpful, esp by email.....if I had to find an agent I would not go past the guy!


Hi Mark,

I am applying for Australian PR. I have to start my process for skill assessment.
I am an IT professional with total IT experience of 6 Yrs. I have done Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science.

I have a doubt related to the ANZSCO code under which I have to apply.

I can see there are 3 codes , 261312 Developer Programmer , 261311 Analyst Programmer, 261313 Software Engineer which suits my profession but I am not sure about the one for which I should apply for.

My 6 Years work experience details from current to past are as follows:
2 Yrs - Designation: IT Analyst (performing the role of senior Java developer and Module Leader)
4 Yrs - Designation: Senior System Engineer (performing the role of Java developer)

My job responsibilities are as follows:
Requirement gathering from the client and do the feasibility analysis and documentation for the proposed solution.
Requirement analysis and design documentation of low level and high level technical design of the system.
Optimize the approach to problem solution by making flowcharts of the system.
Code implementation, maintenance and optimization according to the coding standards.
Coordinate application plans with the development team as well as client.
Maintaining the software developed by fixing the defects raised in the code and performing the unit testing for the same.
Integrate different modules of the application, integration code implementation and integration testing.
Ensure quality check on the code by using tools to follow coding standards recognized worldwide for software development.
Designing and documenting different quality documents to maintain the quality of the product and reduce the risk in future.
Mentoring and tutoring the subordinates, conduct training sessions for them to improve their technical skills.
Define application solutions that meet Customer requirements.
Prepare deliverables to support the development and deployment of the solution such as application guides and documentation.
Define physical program units and data structures based on the logical model to satisfy the requirements of the application.
Prepare deployment and post deployment plans to support the conversion and deployment of the solution.

My Subjects taken up in higher qualification (Bachelor of Engineering)are as follows:
8th Semester Subjects:
Advanced Computer Architecture
Embedded Systems
Internet Technology
Information Theory and coding

7th Semester Subjects:
Design and Analysis of Algorithms 
Net Centric Computing
Software engineering
Principles of Compiler Design 
Client/Server Technology

6th Semester :
Computer Graphics and Visual Computing
Operating System
Computer Networks
System Analysis and Design 
Artificial Inteligence

5th Semester:
Theory of Computation
DataBase Management System
System Programming
Microprocessors
Advanced programming languages
Engineering management and economics

4th Semester:
Advanced Engineering Mathematics II
Communication Engineering
Principles of Programming languages
Computer Organization and Architecture
DataBase and File Systems
Engineering Mechanics lab

3rd Semester:
Advanced Engineering Mathematics I
Digital Electronics
Electronics Circuits
Discrete Structures
Object Oriented Programming
Data Structures

2nd Semester:
Computer II

1st Semester:
Computer I

Can you provide guidance on which Code I should apply for? After making a comparision between my job responsibilities and qualification (Bechelor of Engineering) I feels that I should apply under 261313 - *Software Engineer*


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

If we ever need an agent we would call Mark Northam that for sure...Cheeers...


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

banyuwangi said:


> If we ever need an agent we would call Mark Northam that for sure...Cheeers...


Thanks banyuwangi - I have paid for Mark's services and I will say it was extremely good value for money.

He put in a very big effort at all hours of the day and during the weekend - all for a fixed price.

We are now waiting a reply for our visa, but honestly there is not much more he could have done or will continue to do during this wait.

Certainly money well spent and a very nice guy to boot.


----------



## Kindred (Jul 18, 2013)

I couldn't agree more !!!


Mark Northam is indeed genuinely helpful and undoubtedly reliable!


----------



## Xyzaus (Jun 17, 2013)

I haven't used Mark's services or a migration agent. But I did have a few questions and Mark replied me almost instantly in a very clear and professional way.

I would certainly recommend Mark to anyone needing a migration agent.


----------



## Parpmuffin (Nov 4, 2013)

trying to figure out how to write mark a message? Am new to this! but seems he is the guy to ask. Any help in how to write a message to him greatly recieved


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Parpmuffin -

Happy to help - you can reach me through my website which is listed in the signature below - just click on "Contact Us" in the upper right corner once you get there. Also, once you have 5 posts completed here, you have Private Msg capabilities and can do that here as well.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Kindred (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Mark-

I just have one quick question about my medical status at the evisa page.

For the past 2 weeks after I had my medical exams, the link ' organize your health ' has been showing until I checked yesterday which reflects instead ' the health examination requirement has not been determined for this applicant '.

Upon checking the emedical status, it indicates that I have completed Medical exam, Chest xray, and HIV test.

Now, am confused whether it's a confirmation for a referred medical given my declarations or what. 

As always, thanks Mark


----------



## rabi (May 1, 2014)

Hi mark my case is I applied for 187 visa and my co need some more documents for my nomination she gave us 28 days but now she refused my nomination to claiming that she didn't received any papers frm my agent sm so surprised and in sorrow so pls tell me c a n I reapply the nomination again with same employer or not? Thanx


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Rabi -

Thanks for the note. You can definitely reapply for a new nomination, however if the visa application (from the previous nomination) was also refused, you'll have to apply for the new visa application (to go with the new nomination) offshore. Sounds like you need a new agent!

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## mini123 (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi All,

Even I am thinking to take advantage of Mark's service by booking telephone consultation. I just want to know from the people those who have used the same service if on the paid telephonic conversation, if they solve all our problems and give actual answer and approach to resolve the problem or they just give the high level info and don't go deep into our situation. 

Sorry to ask this question but just doing my research before investing. Don't Mind MArk.


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Recommended +++*

Hi
Having had a very helpful and productive with initial consultation with Mark, I have no hesitation in recommending him. The fee was reasonable, and all the issues raised were thoroughly and professionally dealt with. Thumbs up!



mini123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Even I am thinking to take advantage of Mark's service by booking telephone consultation. I just want to know from the people those who have used the same service if on the paid telephonic conversation, if they solve all our problems and give actual answer and approach to resolve the problem or they just give the high level info and don't go deep into our situation.
> 
> Sorry to ask this question but just doing my research before investing. Don't Mind MArk.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I have used Mark's several services now, mostly full service for tourist visas. PMV was a check and advise service only (I did this as I have a little more experience than most).

When things went bad Mark stepped in with great application - shame it did not get read. After that I know he did lots and if got $20 per hour for it I am surprised.

Before all he will be first to know our PMV outcome - he cares a very lot.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Mini123 -

I don't mind at all! Migration is serious, life-changing business and if you are seeking advice, you should make sure that any person you seek advice from treats your case as importantly as you do.

FYI my approach to consultations is to determine viable options for a client, and give them as much info as I can so *they* can then see the choices clearly and eliminate any distraction or confusion caused by the weird regulations and policy we all have to deal with in this industry.

I suppose it goes without saying that the best part of my job is calling a client to let them know their visa has been granted, but right up there with that is the joy I feel once I see the "light go on" with a client where they had come into their migration journey confused and concerned, and finally can see things clearly enough so that they can make their decision with a full understanding of the options and facts - clearing confusion is a big part of my job, and I find it very rewarding.

My late father was a computer science professor at a university in the USA, and I know he enjoyed seeing when a student finally understood a difficult subject or topic - I guess it's a bit the same for me... As much as I enjoy mentoring other migration agents to help them through the first few years of their careers, I have to say that seeing the relief on a client's face when their confusion lifts and things become clear for them is a real joy.

Anyway, enough rambling from me, I would welcome any questions you have pre-consultation, etc.

Best,

Mark Northam



mini123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Even I am thinking to take advantage of Mark's service by booking telephone consultation. I just want to know from the people those who have used the same service if on the paid telephonic conversation, if they solve all our problems and give actual answer and approach to resolve the problem or they just give the high level info and don't go deep into our situation.
> 
> Sorry to ask this question but just doing my research before investing. Don't Mind MArk.


----------



## mini123 (Jan 29, 2015)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Mini123 -
> 
> I don't mind at all! Migration is serious, life-changing business and if you are seeking advice, you should make sure that any person you seek advice from treats your case as importantly as you do.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

Thanks for replying, I understand your time is very valuable. I got an idea about how good you and your consultancy is when I posted a question about it and every1 started giving very nice and positive comments about it. Also the detailed information u provide online to people here is commendable, have never seen any professional providing so much of info without any cost ( to be very honest ). Also I will be taking use of your telephonic service next Saturday, so I can get most of your knowledge and time.

In short my scenario is:

I am PR at Australia and my spouse (Indian citizen), she came to Australia 1.5 yrs back to do a 2yr study on student visa. We met here for the first time last year and did court marriage last month in Melbourne. She has already completed her 3 semesters out of 4 and she doesn't wants to do the last sem. (because she got exemption for 4 units in 1st sem but didn't got any credits for them, so there is nothing more to do and other units are not aligned with her career goals; by doing so, she is still eligible to get masters degree named MBIS but from India she applied for MBIS Professional course which means MBIS + 1 sem). Since we r married now and I can apply for spouse visa for her anytime; now the problem is by doing so student visa and BVA will get cancelled and we need to apply for BVE. But we plan to travel to our home country during April which we can't postpone or cancel (reception party for our marriage in our home country as we got married in Aus) and in BVE we can't travel.

So, what option I see is she needs to discontinue her studies and I need to apply offshore visa.

So, do u think there is any other alternative or method by which she can stay here, not study and we can go to our home country as well in April.

Any help will be much appreciated.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Mini123 -

There may be another option - it would depend on the specifics of the degree she earns, courses she took, actions of the school, and the configuration of her student visa, however if we can make the case that she effectively completed her studies early and has already applied for a PR visa (ie, the partner visa), there may be a way under DIBP policy to avoid cancellation if they attempt to initiate it. This would have the effect of letting the student visa run its course with it expiring on its own as scheduled, then the bridging visa from the partner visa takes over, so no cancellation, no loss of visas, no BV-E, etc.

Not sure if this is a viable option yet, need to study the documents and specifics and see how the situation exists compared to DIBP policy on these matters.

Best,

Mark



mini123 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Thanks for replying, I understand your time is very valuable. I got an idea about how good you and your consultancy is when I posted a question about it and every1 started giving very nice and positive comments about it. Also the detailed information u provide online to people here is commendable, have never seen any professional providing so much of info without any cost ( to be very honest ). Also I will be taking use of your telephonic service next Saturday, so I can get most of your knowledge and time.
> 
> ...


----------



## farina (Jul 3, 2014)

*ask mark*

Dear Sir Mark,
I have scored in IELTS Speaking:7,Reading:6,Listening:6.5 wirting:6.5 in two different test(date :10Jan,2015 and 15Aug,2014).In this situation would you Canberra able to consider me overall 7?Kindly advice for the same.
Test Date 16August, 2014
Listening-5.0, Reading-5.0, Writing-6.5, Speaking-7
Test Date 10January, 2015
Listening-6.5, Reading-6.0, Writing-5.5, Speaking-6
Due to saturation in IT filed, I am unable to obtain Job offer in Canberra. Will this condition remain same for ICT business Analyst? (Occupation: 261111) what should I do to attain state sponsorship in Canberra or any other state in Australia?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Farina -

Thanks for the note - not quite sure of your questions though. For immigration purposes (for DIBP), the overall IETLS score is not considered for skilled visas other than for secondary applicants who must meet the Functional English requirement. So for points on a skilled visa, to get the 10 extra points for 7+ on IELTS, you must score at least 7 on each of the 4 parts of the IELTS test in a single test sitting. However some states may impose an additional English requirement for sponsorship that does consider the Overall Score (see below).

Regarding state sponsorship, all of the states are different and have different requirements - a great tool I recommend is http://www.anzscosearch.com where you can look up your occupation and see which states are sponsoring and what if any additional requirements, including overall or "minimum each band" IELTS requirements.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



farina said:


> Dear Sir Mark,
> I have scored in IELTS Speaking:7,Reading:6,Listening:6.5 wirting:6.5 in two different test(date :10Jan,2015 and 15Aug,2014).In this situation would you Canberra able to consider me overall 7?Kindly advice for the same.
> Test Date 16August, 2014
> Listening-5.0, Reading-5.0, Writing-6.5, Speaking-7
> ...


----------



## areque (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi All,

After reading his suggestions (including the Iast one especially ) I would like to use his services when to decide to take formal steps. I have no doubts about how good he is and his consultancy is. Thumbs up!


----------



## c8tgirl (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I've just joined this forum, a friend of mine recommended me this site, so hopefully I could get some advice from here. 

Before I start, I would like to apologize in advance if I'm in the wrong thread. 

Anyways, let me start by introducing myself first. I'm originally from Vic, and have been working with this Australian company for about 2 years now. They have relocated me to another country for temporarily, my contract ends in July and there is a possibility of me coming back to Australia before my contract ends. I am currently on 485 Graduate visa that is about to expire soon 20/02. 

After this date, I won't be able to live and work in Australia if they want me to come back. I haven't really discussed this prob with my boss yet as he's still on holidays. 

I'm thinking of applying independent visa 189 but I'm not sure if I could get some points for my oversea work experience? I have two years working experience (oversea) and two years working exp in Australia (with this company). Can I combine both of oversea and Australia work exp together to get the 10 points?

My skill occupation is listed on the SOL and ceiling occupation list too.

Please help


----------



## Sahito (May 25, 2015)

*New Rules from 1st July 2015*



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Ampk -
> 
> I welcome all feedback, positive or otherwise!
> 
> ...


Dear Mark,

Thank you very much for your last email for guiding me to upload upfront PCC and medicals.

I have little query to ask you again, I hope you can help me with this. As you know that from 1st July 2015, DIBP's website has been updated and I found some information not related with subclass (189, 190, and 489) visas in their document checklist.

They are asking for Labor Market Testing Requirements which seems to me updated by mistakenly in the visa sub classes mentioned above.

I have submitted EOI on 10th May 2015 and was invited to apply for 189 visa on 22 May 2015 and last date to lodge my visa application is 21 July 2015. I have to lodge my application before that date but when I saw these information in the document checklist of sub class 189 visa than I thought to ask from your experience.

As I know, Labor Market Testing Requirement is for Visa Sub class 457, and I don't think so that any applicant would be able to meet this requirement for Visa sub class 189.

If you see the document checklist in detail, you will find that they are asking this way...
At the time of invitation
You must provide evidence you met the following threshold requirements at the time of invitation. You must also provide this evidence when you lodge your visa application.
Evidence you have at least competent English. You must provide evidence of one of the following at both the time of invitation to apply and when you lodge your application:
Labour market testing requirement

Labour market testing (LMT) in the Subclass 457 programme was introduced by the Migration Amendment (Temporary Sponsored Visas) Act 2013 which was passed by Parliament in June 2013 and commences on 23 November 2013.......

If they are asking for competent English than why they are asking for Labor Market Testing?? what is the relation of competent English with Labor market testing? and if you go in the end after labor market testing requirements, you will find this information.

If you are seeking to demonstrate proficient English or superior English for the points test, you must submit the results of a specified English language test even if you hold one of the passports specified above...

If you relate this information with above information than you will come to know that there is no mentioning of passports for competent English or any English test for competent English, instead of that they have mentioned Labor market testing which seems to me completely not related with the information they are asking to provide.

Please let me know, if this happened by mistake so that I may lodge my application, or is there any information you have for applicants who are facing the same problem. If yes, than please let me know is this information also apply to me? because I have been invited in the last intake on 22 may 2015 and my last date to lodge my application is 21 July 2015.

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Kind Regards,

Muhammad Ali


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Muhammad -

Thanks for the note. There has not been Labour Market Testing introduced for any visa other than the 457, so I expect that's a website error on DIBP's behalf. It's bad enough that all the previous Google search links are now dead, now we have this. In my view you can ignore any references to LMT for 189, 190, 489 visas.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



Sahito said:


> Dear Mark,
> 
> Thank you very much for your last email for guiding me to upload upfront PCC and medicals.
> 
> ...


----------



## galaxyvo (May 29, 2015)

Hi Mark,

Have you got clients applying for training and research (visa subclass 402)? Compared to visa 475, is it more difficult to get? Could you please advise requirements for sponsor and visa applicant for this type of visa? 

Thank you and best regards,

Hannah Vo


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Hannah -

Thanks for the note. It all depends on the applicant - if the applicant meets the entry level qualifications and/or work experience for the 457, then that tends to be a bit easier than the 402 in my view. The tricky part about the 402 is the training plan - DIBP really looks closely at this, and it needs to be very detailed and thorough. The other advantage of the 457 is you can get the visa for 4 years, whereas the 402 is limited to 2 years - the typical programme under the prof development stream is 18 months.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



galaxyvo said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Have you got clients applying for training and research (visa subclass 402)? Compared to visa 475, is it more difficult to get? Could you please advise requirements for sponsor and visa applicant for this type of visa?
> 
> ...


----------



## Reddym (Feb 16, 2016)

*Spouse as Non-Immigrant Depedent*

Hi Mark,

Hope you are doing good.

I would like to add my spouse as non-immigrant dependent and apply later for partner visa in future. Could you please advise whether it creates any problem in getting 189 visa grant or will it make process complex? Request your inputs on this.

Thanks,
Reddy.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Reddy -

Thanks for the note - your spouse would still have to provide police & health checks even if not migrating, and you would also have to provide relationship evidence to evidence the marriage or de facto partnership. Other than that, no particular problems, other than it being much more expensive to do a partner visa ($6865) compared to adding a spouse to a 189 application ($1800).

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam

P.S. Happy to answer any questions on the "Ask Mark!" topic - see stickies on the front page of this section of the forum - that's the best place to post these types of questions, thanks.



Reddym said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Hope you are doing good.
> 
> ...


----------



## trapmeforu (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi Mark, I have read always good about you. I would like to check with you, if there is any way, we can ask DIBP to look at the personal circumstances and provide update with the status of the application progress. There are many reasons compelling to do so, one is family situation where my son education is concerned and also another reason is that my family is trying to get me 457 visa for short duration work in Australia which i was exciting but when I have found if my 457 comes after 189 approval then it may cancel my 189 visa. I am more worried now as I cant tell my company that i have lodged 189 without letting them know as they will be having a negative view about it. Please help me with your expert opinion. Just to let you know your my dates are as below:
18/01/2017 visa application lodged.
13/02/2017 contacted to complete health checks and also some documents
25/03/2017- completed everything since then status is in Assessment is in progress status.

I have tried sending 3 mails but never get any response out of it.

I would really appreciate your response on my queries. thanks so much for your help and time.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Trapmeforu -

Thanks for the note. Wish I had better news, but DIBP simply doesn't give status updates or predictions re: processing times. You can always ask for expedited processing and put forward whatever reasons (include evidence!) that you have - typically medical reasons or compelling reasons involving children have the highest success rate - however lodging competing visa applications (457 vs 189) probably won't have a great chance of success re: getting them to speed things up or prioritise your case (or everybody would do it). Bottom line is that 189 applications are often taking 6+ months to process, so I'd suggest having your 457 withdrawal ready to go at a moment's notice if you wish to leave the 457 as active. Then do what you can to get them to speed up the 189 with whatever compelling reasons may exist. However you are correct - if they grant the 457 after the 189 is granted, the 189 will automatically be ceased, which of course would be an awful outcome.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



trapmeforu said:


> Hi Mark, I have read always good about you. I would like to check with you, if there is any way, we can ask DIBP to look at the personal circumstances and provide update with the status of the application progress. There are many reasons compelling to do so, one is family situation where my son education is concerned and also another reason is that my family is trying to get me 457 visa for short duration work in Australia which i was exciting but when I have found if my 457 comes after 189 approval then it may cancel my 189 visa. I am more worried now as I cant tell my company that i have lodged 189 without letting them know as they will be having a negative view about it. Please help me with your expert opinion. Just to let you know your my dates are as below:
> 18/01/2017 visa application lodged.
> 13/02/2017 contacted to complete health checks and also some documents
> 25/03/2017- completed everything since then status is in Assessment is in progress status.
> ...


----------



## Yopi (Jun 7, 2013)

Dear Mark, 

Hello,

I am in the process of getting a job in the Real Estate industry, most probably as an agent or sales representative. However, just recently, on 1st July 2017, they updated the list, Skilled Occupations Lists for 2017-18. However, in this new list they have removed Real Estate occupations entirely. 

My question is that should i tell my employer that there is no point in continuing as in the future there will be no possibility of sponsorship since the occupations related to real estate have been removed? When i got into interview (26th june) i told them that i am on 485 work visa and will require sponsorship, and they said it won't be a problem and back then the occupations were on the list. 

I have however, noticed that Real Estate occupations are still in the Rsms Subclass 187 visa.
Should i tell my employer to relocate me to a regional area(as the company as regional offices) today or in the future, so that i would be able to apply for this visa? 
Also, as i have 2.5 years of Retail experience, should i apply for Retail Store Manager 142111 as this occupation is also in Rsms list? Currently the places where i am hoping to get this occupation are in Central Coast, Canberra etc


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Yopi -

You're correct re: RSMS however we anticipate that the RSMS direct entry option may be deleted entirely in March 2018 - hard to predict however. Would need to discuss your case in more detail with you at a consultation in order to give you specific advice for your case as the regulations in this area can be complex - please see website below in my signature for more info or to book online.

Best,

Mark Northam



Yopi said:


> Dear Mark,
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


----------



## trapmeforu (Jun 28, 2017)

thanks so much Mark for your response. i wish, i would have used you as a migration agent but now i am in the mid of this situation not sure, if i can involve any good immigration lawyer to make DIBP understand my situation better where as I am currently on a sole mercy of DIBP with minimum level of cooperation from my migration agent .


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Trapmeforu -

I understand. Bottom line is that you have every right to take control of your own application process, and you should not be limited by what your migration agent will or won't do. While it is usually not productive to pester DIBP about updates, there is absolutely nothing wrong with proactively lodging a request for expediting an application and you should do this if you want to. Re: withdrawal, that's also completely within your power to have the withdrawal form (download DIBP form 1446) ready to go to kill the 457 application once the 189 is granted and you can lodge that without your agent's participation if he/she doesn't want to help.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



trapmeforu said:


> thanks so much Mark for your response. i wish, i would have used you as a migration agent but now i am in the mid of this situation not sure, if i can involve any good immigration lawyer to make DIBP understand my situation better where as I am currently on a sole mercy of DIBP with minimum level of cooperation from my migration agent .


----------



## trapmeforu (Jun 28, 2017)

once again Mark for showing me what i can do but i am unable to see this form in the form download section of the DIBP? Can you please send me the exact link of the form and also the process, how can i send this filled form to the DIBP in a earliest manner, I am thinking once my company lodged my 457 visa, i may not be aware what application id and all other require details to filled in to intimate DIBP that i wish to withdraw 457 application made by my company.

This is really good and i would appreciate, if you can please share the other details so that I can feel my self fully covered and take my own decision instead of mercy of the pure luck.

i am sure, i would love to meet you in your office once I have got my pr grant and i will land to Australia to show my gratitude and thanks for showing us the way to come through all this pain. Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Tango2017 (Jul 9, 2017)

*overstayed in US*

Hello Mark,
I would like to know if I´m elegible for a tourist visa in Australia. Due to the fact that I overstayed in the US more than ten years ago. The main reason was that I came out of the closet while vacationing and my family told me that I had nowere to go back to. 
For that reason I stayed for 5 ½ years. I worked cleaning houses and babysiting, and when I had enogh money to buy an apartment in my country of origin (Argentina) I went back in 2006.
Since then I graduated from University, got married with my wife and we both have traveled a lot in Latin America. 
My life is in Argentina. I have a steady job as a profesor at the University, I own my house, and have strong bounds with my comunity. Argentina is a safe heaven for LGBT people, it´s my home and I would not change it for any other country in the world, but we would like to go on vacation to Australia for a month.
Would it be posible for me to get a tourist visa with my record? Should I need to present any extra documentation? 
Thank you very much


----------



## Max1920 (Apr 9, 2017)

*Hi Mark*

Hi Mark,

I have been reading your posts and have found it very informative and quite detailed. A big thank you for your time and the efforts that you put in.

I have a query regarding the medical examinations. Briefly the history of my application is as follows:

- Applied for a visa under the sub class 190 for NSW (along with the requisite documentation) and after receiving the invitation the additional documents were submitted on Feb 2016. 
- Subsequently the medical examination for myself and my family was also completed in the month of April 2016. 
- While submitting the documentation, we had also mentioned that we are in the process of adopting a girl child and that once all legal formalities would be completed, we would inform the department of immigration about the same. 
- All legal formalities were completed during the month of June 2016 and our daughter, became part of our family in the month of July 2016. 
- Details / documentation pertaining to our adopted daughter was duly submitted in accordance with the request for more information 
- Our adopted daughter's medical examination was completed on 14th Dec 2016.
- Post this there has not been any revert from the authorities

My query is one two fronts:
1. Is such a delay normal?
2. Will the medical done in April 2016 still be valid?

I have tried calling them but the standard response given is that the application is under progress.

Thanks & Regards


----------



## Shariq (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi,

Please help with the following query. My PR visa was granted on 27/06/2017. I want to bring my mother to Australia for as long as possible.
I have 3 other siblings. One living in Pakistan with my mother. One in Canada and one in England. 
My father died in 1993. My mother is 61 years old. She has house in her name in Pakistan.
I am living with my wife and my income is 49000 per annum.
(1) Can you please tell me which type of visa best suits for me to bring her here? Parent or Visitor visa. Any specific visa number, I should apply for?
(2) What type of documents I need to attach?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Trapmeforu -

See https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1446.pdf for the form download. See directions on the form for lodging - if/when you decide to lodge this form, I would also send it to the office processing the visa application that you want to withdraw - that particular office email address should be on correspondence you've received from them, or you can upload it to the application itself via ImmiAccount (or do both!).

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



trapmeforu said:


> once again Mark for showing me what i can do but i am unable to see this form in the form download section of the DIBP? Can you please send me the exact link of the form and also the process, how can i send this filled form to the DIBP in a earliest manner, I am thinking once my company lodged my 457 visa, i may not be aware what application id and all other require details to filled in to intimate DIBP that i wish to withdraw 457 application made by my company.
> 
> This is really good and i would appreciate, if you can please share the other details so that I can feel my self fully covered and take my own decision instead of mercy of the pure luck.
> 
> i am sure, i would love to meet you in your office once I have got my pr grant and i will land to Australia to show my gratitude and thanks for showing us the way to come through all this pain. Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

hi Tango2017 -

Thanks for the note. Hard to predict whether this would be a major problem or not - it's within the discretion of the case officer and depends on how much weight he/she puts on the overstay vs the other evidence you present of a genuine reason to visit Australia. I'd give it a try, and include detailed information about the circumstances surrounding your previous overstay.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



Tango2017 said:


> Hello Mark,
> I would like to know if I´m elegible for a tourist visa in Australia. Due to the fact that I overstayed in the US more than ten years ago. The main reason was that I came out of the closet while vacationing and my family told me that I had nowere to go back to.
> For that reason I stayed for 5 ½ years. I worked cleaning houses and babysiting, and when I had enogh money to buy an apartment in my country of origin (Argentina) I went back in 2006.
> Since then I graduated from University, got married with my wife and we both have traveled a lot in Latin America.
> ...


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Max1920 -

This type of delay is a bit unusual - DIBP can manually extend the validity of health and police checks if they want to. My guess is that they are researching the validity of the adoption paperwork, but that's just a guess. I'd keep in touch with them on a regular basis and keep asking if they want/need any further information or documents.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



Max1920 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I have been reading your posts and have found it very informative and quite detailed. A big thank you for your time and the efforts that you put in.
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Shariq -

Thanks for the note. Given your sibling situation, you would not meet the Balance of Family test which would rule out a parent visa, other than the new temporary parent visa which is set to come online later this year - I'd look for details of that release. Visitor visa is always possible (subclass 600 for Pakistan citizen) however she would have to show strong ties to Pakistan - stronger than any ties she has to anyone in Australia.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



Shariq said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help with the following query. My PR visa was granted on 27/06/2017. I want to bring my mother to Australia for as long as possible.
> I have 3 other siblings. One living in Pakistan with my mother. One in Canada and one in England.
> ...


----------



## Angeline (Jul 29, 2016)

Dear Mark

A friend of mine needs help urgently. His student visa expires on 30 August 2017. He didn't apply for a 485 before his student visa expired cos he thought he could only do so after he received his skills assessment outcome. he rang DIBP and was told he has to apply for BVE immediately. The case officer told him to apply BVE then apply for BVA and then 485 visa. Can you please advise how he can change from BVE to BVA so he can apply for a 485 visa?

Thank you.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Try the sticky thread - it is the top post with + 1,000,000 views last I saw.

I started this thread to see if he was any good to pay for his services (about 4 years ago) - yes he is good.


----------



## Angeline (Jul 29, 2016)

ampk said:


> Try the sticky thread - it is the top post with + 1,000,000 views last I saw.
> 
> I started this thread to see if he was any good to pay for his services (about 4 years ago) - yes he is good.


ok thank you. will pass on.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Angeline -

Thanks for the note and referral. Unfortunately it is not possible to apply for a BVA unless a person already has lodged a qualifying onshore visa that previously generated a BVA. If this is not the case, no way I know of to apply for a BVA while holding a BVE - or everybody with a BVE would do so (!). A missed 485 application can create quite a mess - sometimes it's possible to fix, other times it's not - depends on all of the circumstances re: previous student visa, 485 timing, when the person finished their studies, and other factors.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



Angeline said:


> Dear Mark
> 
> A friend of mine needs help urgently. His student visa expires on 30 August 2017. He didn't apply for a 485 before his student visa expired cos he thought he could only do so after he received his skills assessment outcome. he rang DIBP and was told he has to apply for BVE immediately. The case officer told him to apply BVE then apply for BVA and then 485 visa. Can you please advise how he can change from BVE to BVA so he can apply for a 485 visa?
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Paarth2802 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi Mark

I have completed masters of engineering from RMIT university Melbourne last year. I couldn't apply for 485 visa on time as i had to go to my home country. 
Am i now eligible to apply for 476 visa?
Only Bachelor courses from RMIT are accredited by engineers Australia. But as RMIT is recognized university by Government, so does that make me eligible for this visa? 

Thanks and regards.


----------



## baldur (Aug 27, 2017)

a hypothetical example/question,

if i finished my study on june 2017, what is the last time that i can apply for the visa 485? in 6 months after june 2017?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Paarth -

Would need to look at all of your details in order to give you specific advice for your case - there are simply too many ifs/ands/buts in the regulations to provide quick/fast answers to anything having to do with eligibility. Happy to assist at a consult - see more info in my website below.

Best,

Mark Northam



Paarth2802 said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> I have completed masters of engineering from RMIT university Melbourne last year. I couldn't apply for 485 visa on time as i had to go to my home country.
> Am i now eligible to apply for 476 visa?
> ...


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Baldur -

Thanks for the note. For the 485 visa, the 6 month timeframe generally begins when you complete all the requirements for your course and everything is marked. Usually a degree is conferred at or near the same time. The actual date of your graduation ceremony, etc does not figure into this timeframe.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



baldur said:


> a hypothetical example/question,
> 
> if i finished my study on june 2017, what is the last time that i can apply for the visa 485? in 6 months after june 2017?


----------



## SoItGoes (Jul 29, 2017)

Not sure how good he is, but I sent him an email request for visa service quotation 10 days ago, so far hearing nothing.


----------



## baldur (Aug 27, 2017)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Baldur -
> 
> Thanks for the note. For the 485 visa, the 6 month timeframe generally begins when you complete all the requirements for your course and everything is marked. Usually a degree is conferred at or near the same time. The actual date of your graduation ceremony, etc does not figure into this timeframe.
> 
> ...


thank you very much sir.


----------



## ShermD (Feb 5, 2016)

PayalAustralia said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I am applying for Australian PR. I have to start my process for skill assessment.
> I am an IT professional with total IT experience of 6 Yrs. I have done Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science.
> ...


I know you addressed mark on this matter, but, I think you should go with the Developer programmer or Analyst programmer title according to what you have mentioned. I think, Developer programmer is more suited for your experience etc


----------

